# SilverFi IEM Cables - Top Class Sounding IEM and Headphone Cables - Impressions and Appreciation Thread



## MikePortnoy

Mr. Saktanber from Turkey, is a silver cable maker. He already has top class interconnects, digital cables, speaker cables in his store. Blackmore had reviewed most of them. He had mentioned a lot of good idea about Saktenber’s cables. By taking these long reviews done before into consideration, I won’t do a long introduction.
  
 Here is the link for Blackmore's review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/672213/silverfi-d-2-vs-oyaide-dr-510-digital-cables-silverfi-spirit-sg-vs-rumi-sg-interconnects-review
  

  
  
 Before starting, I would like to talk about Mr. Saktanber himself. He is a very nice person and opens to learning as much as he can, even though he has been a cable maker for 17 years. 
  
 He is also very helpful and wants to learn what we think about his cables. He does not sell cable to customers if he thinks that the cable is not beneficial for them.
  
 He listens to cables before selling; if he does not satisfy, he starts to improve them for mass production. He makes his own raw material, as well. A passage from his introduction:
  
‘’We use our own creation of silver-alloy and silver and both are hand drawn in TURKEY by our experienced technicians. Thus, it can be said that SilverFi is one of the rare cable manufacturers that produce its own metal/alloy, and draw its unique solid silver conductors used in its original designs. ‘’
  
  
 A short time ago, he has started to make IEM and headphone cables too. They are made by silver as you can guess. 
  
 I will mention some ideas about three cables made by Mr. Saktanber: IEM1, IEM1 Balanced and IEM2 Balanced.   
  

  
  
 Here is the first impression about IEM1 of Mr. Saktanber. I have made a short comparison between Westone stock cable and IEM1 (Not balanced). The cables have enough burn-in hour to make a serious listening.
  
 First of all, the stock cable has a bit bright sound; tonality is not good enough. Not even close to real sound of instruments.  IEM1 takes Mentor’s sound to next level regarding tonality and the balance between frequencies. It gives an organic body to the sound and eliminates too brightness for a good listening. The IEM1 absolutely takes control of UM Mentor’s top end without decreasing its quantity.
  
 Also, the stock cable has some tonality problems on upper-mids. Thus, the instrument separation is not good due to the tonal similarities between upper-mids’ region instruments. IEM1 fixes this problem on upper-mids and makes separation better and better.
  
 IEM1 musicality is really amazing on the entire spectrum. It has an organic sound and instruments tones are very close to reality. It does not have a huge soundstage like Tralucent’s silver cable, however layering and imaging is a lot better than the stock cable.
  
 Vocals are too forward with the stock and may be fatiguing. IEM1 puts vocals in the middle of the stage. That helps to make better separation and imaging.
  
 It is really hard to believe that IEM1 is made by silver. Since, it has copper’s warmth and silver’s micro details. Also, it is really difficult, almost impossible to knot a tie in silver cables easily  Mr. Saktanber takes this dream into reality. The cable is really light, soft and flexible.
  
 Equipments for impressions:
  
 Hifiman Hm802
 Hifiman HM901
 Unique Melody Mentor
  

  
  

  
  
 I hope you like this short review. Next time, I am gonna write about IEM1-IEM2 comparison.
  
 Here is the price list for IEM cables:
  
_IEM1 ..............      249.- USD._

_IEM2 .............       376.- USD._

_IEMX ..........         485.- USD._
  
_IEM3 ..............     632.- USD.  _(***) 
 (Hybrid design with silver and gold plated silver conductors)

_IEM4 .............     765.- USD.  _(***)
 (Hybrid design with silver and gold plated silver conductors)
  
_IEM-R1 ..........      997.- USD.   _(***)
(Hybrid design with silver and gold plated silver conductors)
  
 He also makes headphone cables for Audeze and HD800 with balanced plugs. 
  
 For his blog and contact information:
  
 http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr/
  
  
 Edit:
  
 I have just asked Mr. Saktanber why he is not using black sheath at the moment. 
  
 He said that IEM cables are much different than interconnects in terms of hygiene.IEM cables touch a lot to human body; he doesn't find the painting on current black sheath healthy. He thinks that black painting may have allergic and carcinogenic effects and white sheath is much more healthy compared to black sheath. He is looking for a healthy black sheath to use within cables. Once he find the proper one, he will make cables in black sheath.
  
 In sum, it is about health and I think it is a good production logic.


----------



## MikePortnoy

*SilverFi IEM2 Cable Impressions*
  
 I would like to share my short impressions about Silver-Fi IEM2 cable.
  
 I have recently made a brief review of IEM1 cable, but Mr. Saktanber has decided to retune and revise IEM1. Now, it has more transparent sound with energetic highs and mids without piercing and overcoming whole frequency spectrum.
  
 IEM2 has a smooth sound signature with rich tones on both mids and highs. IEM2’s low frequency is very tight and yet punchy. It gives your earphone tighter and more bodied low frequency response. Mid-bass presentation is not very prominent, but it is easier to hear resonances’ details compared to stock cable. 
  
 In general, mid-bass section creates some problems such as veiled presentation or making stage smaller due to their too much-bodied response.  In spite of bodied mid-bass section of IEM2, there is a spacious and unveiled presentation. So, we can say that there is a very balanced mid-bass presentation with IEM2. 
  
 IEM2 mids are very rich, make instruments tone more bodied. Some say that it gives a thicker note presentation to earphone. This would be good for earphones which are on the thinner side of the presentation.
  
 However, we can say that there should be a more transparent center-mid presentation regarding our earphone. For example, I have no complaint about mid presentation’s transparency with UM Mentor, but we can have some transparency compliments with slightly U shaped earphones. Surely, IEM2 is very transparent compared to stock and previous IEM1 cable. We should review IEM2 cable in its own perspective.
  
 There is an interesting texture on the whole spectrum, especially on mids. This is not a grain or something disturbing. This unique texture takes instruments’ tones to reality and makes presentation more musical.
  
 IEM2 has a smoother and very controlled sound signature on treble notes. It has copper taste presentation with silver’s detail articulation. It is very hard to believe that IEM2 is a pure silver cable. Although its smoother presentation compared to stock cable, there is no roll-off problem with this cable. Thanks to its smoothness, upper-mid region is very well controlled. Sudden attacks of vocals and instruments in this region are not piercing.
  
 As other Silver-fi products have, the main aim of IEM2 is to give a closer sound signature to real tones. Making a large soundstage is not a goal for Mr. Saktanber. Indeed, IEM2 does not have a big soundstage. Its depth is very good, but we shouldn’t expect a very wide stage.
  
 The biggest improvement on the stage and instrument separation is its very dark background. Also, this black-dark background’s stability is superb.
  
 I think IEM2 is a top class cable for earphones on analytic/bright side. Surely, this idea may change depends on our preferences, since we all have different tastes.


----------



## maguire

Enjoyable review, love the way Sezai's cables look. I would love to be able to compare them to Frank's Toxic cables Silver Poison, Silver Widow & Virus that I have on hand.
 Now that would be a battle Royal....2 Great cable makers.......


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> Enjoyable review, love the way Sezai's cables look. I would love to be able to compare them to Frank's Toxic cables Silver Poison, Silver Widow & Virus that I have on hand.
> Now that would be a battle Royal....2 Great cable makers.......


 
  
 Thank you  If you don't mind, which silverfi cables do you have? Looking forward to your comparisons.


----------



## maguire

I have no Silver fi IEM cables...If that was what you meant? I am currently the guy who has the 3 interconnect cables with XLR terminations, on the world tour.
 I have been waiting to pass them on to the next Aussie (Jester) but his Blue hawaii amp has not been sent as yet.
 My impressions of the cables are on the Silver Fi thread.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Oh, I didn't know you have interconnects cables on the tour, sorry. I meant ''any'' of silverfi cables, not only iem cable  I wish you could try IEM cables too. Do you have only a desktop system?


----------



## Blackmore

Talk to Mr. Sezai mate, he may send you one of the 2 for comparison, as you have great IEM's and cables on hand already.
  
  
  
 Quote:


maguire said:


> I have no Silver fi IEM cables...If that was what you meant? I am currently the guy who has the 3 interconnect cables with XLR terminations, on the world tour.
> I have been waiting to pass them on to the next Aussie (Jester) but his Blue hawaii amp has not been sent as yet.
> My impressions of the cables are on the Silver Fi thread.


----------



## maguire

I have the UM Miracle & UM Merlin Custom IEM's. I run them through Clas-ipod - ALO RXII combo or else with Meier Quickstep.
 I have also purchased some cheaper DAP's Sansa Clip-Zip & for $29 AUD the best kept secret - Kogan MP4 player. (Only available in Australia)
 But Ye I would like to compare these one day...As the Toxic Cables are very good.
 I see your point Mr Blackmore....But having already 3 of his cables with me already....well I just kinda feel bad asking him for more....
 Plus the "Minister of Finance"Might not be too happy.....I might like Sezai's cables...


----------



## MikePortnoy

UM Miracle & IEM2 combo might be a good option for you. I listen to IEM2 with my Mentor. It is pretty organic and detailed without being harsh. I like its detail level on entire the spectrum.


----------



## AmberOzL

Sub'd. When I go back in Turkey, I will probably shoot an email about these cables. The prices are a bit on the higher side though but we will see how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks to portnoy for making me discover these secret diamonds.


----------



## maguire

AmberOzL, you will be blown away by these cables." Secret Diamonds" a great analogy my friend...That they truly are...


----------



## MikePortnoy

amberozl said:


> Sub'd. When I go back in Turkey, I will probably shoot an email about these cables. The prices are a bit on the higher side though but we will see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You'r welcome buddy  I am sure that you will like them. No disappointment at all, especially for IEM 2.


----------



## Mimouille

Quality looks good, not mad about esthetics though.


----------



## MikePortnoy

The cable itself has a really good built quality. Also, it is more comfortable and flexible comparing to many aftermarket pure silver cables.


----------



## AmberOzL

Sure I am gonna try. If I really like it and find good sonic differences, I think I am gonna order one for my SE5way too.


----------



## maguire

I have never tried Sezai's IEM cables, but I can assure you if its anything like his interconnects wow you in for a treat......
 I found it improved with further Burn in, silver cables need this.....This is only my opinion, some may not believe in it.


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> I have never tried Sezai's IEM cables, but I can assure you if its anything like his interconnects wow you in for a treat......
> I found it improved with further Burn in, silver cables need this.....This is only my opinion, some may not believe in it.


 
  
 They seem to be similar with his interconnects. Thus, IEM1 is made by the same technology of Signature series interconnect (Rumi, which is 500 USD), and IEM2 made by the technology of Isfahan (Turquoise series) interconnect which is 875 USD. I think that's why IEM2 is superior and a real top class cable.


----------



## maguire

Wow, if that is the case, then simply amazing product. These will be the finishing touch to anyones top tier Custom IEM's.


----------



## AmberOzL

Well, that's it then. When I get the money, I am so going to order one for me. I will first demo both models and get the one I like.
  
 I hope we can do something with the price too


----------



## Lenni

mimouille said:


> Quality looks good, not mad about esthetics though.


 
 X2
  
 my face when I saw the first pic...


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> Wow, if that is the case, then simply amazing product. These will be the finishing touch to anyones top tier Custom IEM's.




There is a sonic difference with Um Mentor. I wonder how it sounds with an entry level custom. I have ordered Music One from Custom art to see the difference. 



amberozl said:


> Well, that's it then. When I get the money, I am so going to order one for me. I will first demo both models and get the one I like.
> 
> I hope we can do something with the price too




You can demo them anytime  I don't know if Mr. Saktanber can do a discount for them. We can talk to him. If there is something to do, I am sure he will do, without hesitation


----------



## Wyd4

I have a pair of mentors looking for a new cable.
Might have to put these on the short list.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Y





wyd4 said:


> I have a pair of mentors looking for a new cable.
> Might have to put these on the short list.




You should definitely take a look to IEM2 cable. It takes mentor to another level.


----------



## Mimouille

He now had an iem3 cable? Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## MikePortnoy

mimouille said:


> He now had an iem3 cable? Anyone know anything about it?


 
 IEM 3 cable is ready to ship. It is about 500 USD (MSPR.) 
  
 Also SilverFi offers huge discounts for BlackFriday.
  
https://www.facebook.com/silverficable?fref=nf
  
 More than 30 percent sale ...


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks! Any idea on how good it is? Quite expensive....


----------



## MikePortnoy

mimouille said:


> Thanks! Any idea on how good it is? Quite expensive....




I have iem2, and Mr Saktanber says that iem3 is a bit more detailed version of iem2. 

Iem2 has very dark backgound. It makes note presentation thicker and more musical. It has copper taste with silver's micro details. It surprisingly eliminates sibilance btw. Mids come forward with iem2. And It has tighter low end presentation than iem1.

Once I get iem3 I will share my impressions.


----------



## AmberOzL

mikeportnoy said:


> I have iem2, and Mr Saktanber says that iem3 is a bit more detailed version of iem2.
> 
> Iem2 has very dark backgound. It makes note presentation thicker and more musical. It has copper taste with silver's micro details. It surprisingly eliminates sibilance btw. Mids come forward with iem2. And It has tighter low end presentation than iem1.
> 
> Once I get iem3 I will share my impressions.


 

 You will get iem3 as well? Is it gonna be a demo or you will buy one? If it is a demo, you know I can test with my SE5way too


----------



## MikePortnoy

amberozl said:


> You will get iem3 as well? Is it gonna be a demo or you will buy one? If it is a demo, you know I can test with my SE5way too



I'm gonna get one probably, not now but in near future  Sure, you can try mine on your SE5 my friend.


----------



## gyx11

I've dropped them an email... to no reply so far


----------



## MikePortnoy

gyx11 said:


> I've dropped them an email... to no reply so far




Actually, they respond quite fast. Which email do you send it to?


----------



## Mimouille

Yep he replied in a day to me...


----------



## gyx11

Ahhh apologies. I just received a response. Took about 1.5 days.


----------



## gyx11

@MikePortnoy

 I've got 2 really quick questions
  
 1) Which of the cables you received so far, IEM1 and IEM2, paired better with the H8P?

 2) Build quality. It's been echoed by several guys on here already, but how's the 'tidiness' of the cable? Is it solid, sturdy, as opposed to being rather soft and flimsy as depicted in the photos?

 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MikePortnoy

mimouille said:


> Yep he replied in a day to me...


 

Are you consider getting one Mim?




gyx11 said:


> @MikePortnoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had IEM1 and IEM2 when I listen to Mentor. Both cable has very refined and controlled sound compared to stock. IEM1 has a bit boosted to lower end and it is very musical. IEM2 has more detail and clarity while it has a tighter lower end, and blacker-more stable background . Also, IEM2 is more refined compared to iem1. I prefered IEM2 on my mentor actually. 

I like IEM2 on my H8P. Some people find H8P a bit analitic. Iem2 takes it from being analitic to more musical. The cable thickens the note presentation. I don't find iem2 bright at all, although it is pure silver. 

Taking silver components of SilverFi IEM cables into consideration, I think they are softer and more flexible than any other silver cable that I tried so far. For example, Tralucent pure silver cable is a disaster for me regarding its build quality. Thus, their memory wire section is shorter now, more comfortable. 

Apart from other cable makers, Mr Saktanber has his own cable making machines. He creates his own sound signature by trying several techniques. He doesn't get cables from companies which are already prepared and finished.


----------



## Mimouille

I was going to try, but the white sheath is a problem for me as it will get dirty fast and I am totally OCD.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Honestly, the fabric sheath needs to be protected in a case. Yes, it may get dirty, but not quickly. At least, my own cable is still clean after 5 months of use. However this white sheath gives an elite look to the cable.


----------



## gyx11

Yea my concern is precisely that the cables are a little too flexible. The fabric is also a recipe for disaster where I live since the weather is quite humid.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Being flexible isn't good?


----------



## gyx11

Yep of course it is! But overflexibility might bring other problems like tangling. But of course, I'll choose flexibility over non-flexibility any day 
  
 I'll probably go ahead with the order soon, to utilize the Black Friday promotions!


----------



## MikePortnoy

Oh it is not overflexible  there is not much tangling problem as very flexible stock cables have. Anyway, the cable has 4 braids, it is not possible to be super flexible. However it is the softer cable that I have tried as an aftermarket unit, including Whiplash cables.

Hurry up for the BF sale


----------



## AmberOzL

I tried Mike's cables with my SE5way for a short duration, I found the ergonomics quite good actually, I wouldn't doubt its flexibility. If I had cash to burn, I would probably already order one for me.


----------



## Mimouille

amberozl said:


> I tried Mike's cables with my SE5way for a short duration, I found the ergonomics quite good actually, I wouldn't doubt its flexibility. If I had cash to burn, I would probably already order one for me.


What about the sound, any noticable improvement?


----------



## AmberOzL

mimouille said:


> What about the sound, any noticable improvement?


 
 There are noticable improvements but it is not like turning SE5way into different ciem, it just adjusts small things, makes some nice changes. I remember liking IEM2's low end tightness while keeping the good body and weight. Also increased clarity in the treble region was nice too.


----------



## MikePortnoy

amberozl said:


> There are noticable improvements but it is not like turning SE5way into different ciem, it just adjusts small things, makes some nice changes. I remember liking IEM2's low end tightness while keeping the good body and weight. Also increased clarity in the treble region was nice too.




Of course, the difference wouldn't be like day and night  I expect that a cable should make the earphone better and balanced on the entire spectrum. 

For me, the best part of IEM2 is its organic presentation with a very dark backgound.


----------



## AmberOzL

mikeportnoy said:


> Of course, the difference wouldn't be like day and night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 SE5way has already the darkest background so I don't remember any improvements over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I do remember I like the sound more compared to the stock cable.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Mr. Saktanber has recently released his new IEM cables. 
  
 IEM-X: 319 USD,
 IEM4: 773 USD,
 IEM-R1:997 USD
  
 Now there are 6 different kind of IEM cable. I was very impressed with IEM2, I cannot imagine how R1 sounds.. Oh my.. 
  
 Here is the store link:
  
 http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr/2014/12/silverfi-cable-productsprices-urunler.html


----------



## Mimouille

I never really accepted this "let's pay 1k for iem cables" thing. Most I paid is 500$ and I already find myself quite moronic for doing so.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Well the flagship is not cheap. I think we need a really good system and ciem to understand its capacity..


----------



## shakur1996

mikeportnoy said:


> Well the flagship is not cheap. I think we need a really good system and ciem to understand its capacity..


 
 Well, I don't believe in those cosmic technologies used in such highly priced cables so I'm wondering whether such cables aren't just overpriced piece of equipment. And I do think that if one need to have "special" CIEMs to understand capacity of such highly priced cables CIEMs like 5ways, Harmony and any other TOTL CIEMs should be consiered as such "special" CIEMs.


----------



## Mimouille

mikeportnoy said:


> Well the flagship is not cheap. I think we need a really good system and ciem to understand its capacity..


I have 6 TOTL iems 4 TOTL DAPs but still remain skeptical about 1k cables. Not critical, just skeptical. Each time I was considering the Uber for instance, I remembered I could get a TOTL iem for that price. What I am saying is I think cables bring the smallest gain in SQ per $, if any.


----------



## MikePortnoy

shakur1996 said:


> Well, I don't believe in those cosmic technologies used in such highly priced cables so I'm wondering whether such cables aren't just overpriced piece of equipment. And I do think that if one need to have "special" CIEMs to understand capacity of such highly priced cables CIEMs like 5ways, Harmony and any other TOTL CIEMs should be consiered as such "special" CIEMs.


 
  
 Of course, it is not a cosmic thing my friend.  The important thing about these cables is that R&D. Mr. Saktanber does not buy cables from other companies. He has cable making machines and he decides on which components should be used within cable. There is no cable which is ready for shipping once you order. This is a true hand-made product, that's why it is a bit pricey. 
  
 I think any of TOTL ciems would be capable enough to understand how much difference there is. Of course, if we have a ciem or iem which is not considered as TOTL, getting R1 is not logical. 
  
  


mimouille said:


> I have 6 TOTL iems 4 TOTL DAPs but still remain skeptical about 1k cables. Not critical, just skeptical. Each time I was considering the Uber for instance, I remembered I could get a TOTL iem for that price. What I am saying is I think cables bring the smallest gain in SQ per $, if any.


 
  
 Do you have UBER? Yes, the cable may make small difference. However, we can guess that the difference wouldn't be like day and night. These pricey cables exist for better articulation and detail hearing. This is about options, for sure. You prefer getting a TOTL in place of an highly priced cable...


----------



## shakur1996

Mike, when I see CIEM cables for 500-1000 USD I think to myself that the only possible reason why they are so darn pricey is that they must use some sort of cosmic technology


----------



## MikePortnoy

shakur1996 said:


> Mike, when I see CIEM cables for 500-1000 USD I think to myself that the only possible reason why they are so darn pricey is that they must use some sort of cosmic technology


 
  
 Haha, you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As you say, these cables have to be made by a cosmic technology or they have to be really good for their prices. 
  
 As I said, if we don't have a super good system, it is not logical to get the flagship.. We can consider getting lower models for our portable system


----------



## AmberOzL

Considering the research and development behind the cables as well the hand made built, if the increase in SQ is also good I think it can be okay to pay high prices. I had my doubts about cables and how much they affect the sound before too but once I tried some different cables and see the difference in them, I started to think why some of them cost like 500 dollars or more.
  
 IEM2 was truly an eye opener for me so I believe all the new additions to the family will bring something magical or well let's use "cosmic" here.
  
 Seeing how people pay 1200 dollars or something for Uber and pretty much everyone complains about ergonomics and the fragile built of the cable, I think SilverFi here might have a winner combination. Good ergonomics, nice durability, awesome sound.


----------



## maguire

Well if it means anything, I have some of Sezai's XLR interconnects, & they made a huge difference to the sound. Yes Huge, I knew this only when after listening to them for a few weeks then thinking lets try the ol' cables again......My My I was left with a kind of deflated feeling. What just happened to my system?
 The guy makes great cables, to my ears & everyone elses who has tried them also. As far as IEM cables go I cant say cos I have not heard anything from his stable of cable....
 I have tried a few different cables though & found the best were Frank's at Toxic Cables. Again I havent heard Sezai's. Both are Masters of there trade.
 Some or many of you I know dont believe in cables....If thats the case consider yourselves blessed....Cos you will save heaps of doe. But for people like myself, I can hear it instantly.
 Then I cant go back to the stock cable.....Never should have heard it in the first place scenario.....Then I must have it.
 Different strokes for different blokes, to me though cables bring another in another dimension to your already good system making it better sounding kinda tailoring it to your liking.


----------



## Blackmore

I am with maguire here, right to the point, try first and then talk. I know a little more about Stan systems, where one is very revealing and hide nothing, so, if anyone understands about such matter than is it maguire for sure. Of course, open mind and good ears are need it for any research and review, otherwise its pointless. 
Mr. Sezai is not just third party cable seller, he develops and build them by hand from A to Z in a beautiful land Turkey. His speaker and headphones systems are top notch and I am completely convinced in his passion for music and nature, nothing should sound, look, smell or feel artificial, that’s how "crazy" he is, and to me, if you can create this, your must be gifted for sure. And now, we are blessed, at least, I feel like it, because we can not only buy, but also try them before that. How many well-known companies, who sells thousands USD expensive cables, do that? I don’t know any. And, I am not even starting about 20 years of warranty.
  
When folks saying that his cables are expensive, well, they may have the point, but why starting from the top, just give it a shot for his basic / middle line and be prepare willing to keep them right away. With an budget of USD 445 you will be able to buy Digital 2  and Spirit Interconnects from SilverFi and believe me, that is an very good and competitive investment. When the time is right, I will be trying more of his craftmanship, maybe also IEM cables for my Ety's.
  
Go and read his blog, if you don’t believe us.


----------



## shakur1996

Nevermind. I don't want to engage in useless discussion about cables. Everyone can have its own opinion. Please though bear in mind that it is proved that price/luxury areola over a given product have vey big impact over our perception.


----------



## Mimouille

I would try...if it was possible to have a sheath other than white.


----------



## Blackmore

Not sure will be possible, think that coating material and process are part of the final product, unless you mean color only, but you may like to ask Mr. Sezai about it.
  
 Quote:


mimouille said:


> I would try...if it was possible to have a sheath other than white.


----------



## Mimouille

He said no


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> Well if it means anything, I have some of Sezai's XLR interconnects, & they made a huge difference to the sound. Yes Huge, I knew this only when after listening to them for a few weeks then thinking lets try the ol' cables again......My My I was left with a kind of deflated feeling. What just happened to my system?
> The guy makes great cables, to my ears & everyone elses who has tried them also. As far as IEM cables go I cant say cos I have not heard anything from his stable of cable....
> I have tried a few different cables though & found the best were Frank's at Toxic Cables. Again I havent heard Sezai's. Both are Masters of there trade.
> Some or many of you I know dont believe in cables....If thats the case consider yourselves blessed....Cos you will save heaps of doe. But for people like myself, I can hear it instantly.
> ...


 
  
 Taking that SilverFi IEMs cables are made by using same technology and logic with SilverFi interconnects into consideration, we can guess that we will be able to get same sonic differences from them. 
  
 I too listen to some aftermarket cables including Whiplash and Tralucent silver cables for several times. Mr. Saktanber cables have more true tone compared to others. 
  


blackmore said:


> I am with maguire here, right to the point, try first and then talk. I know a little more about Stan systems, where one is very revealing and hide nothing, so, if anyone understands about such matter than is it maguire for sure. Of course, open mind and good ears are need it for any research and review, otherwise its pointless.
> Mr. Sezai is not just third party cable seller, he develops and build them by hand from A to Z in a beautiful land Turkey. His speaker and headphones systems are top notch and I am completely convinced in his passion for music and nature, nothing should sound, look, smell or feel artificial, that’s how "crazy" he is, and to me, if you can create this, your must be gifted for sure. And now, we are blessed, at least, I feel like it, because we can not only buy, but also try them before that. How many well-known companies, who sells thousands USD expensive cables, do that? I don’t know any. And, I am not even starting about 20 years of warranty.
> 
> When folks saying that his cables are expensive, well, they may have the point, but why starting from the top, just give it a shot for his basic / middle line and be prepare willing to keep them right away. With an budget of USD 445 you will be able to buy Digital 2  and Spirit Interconnects from SilverFi and believe me, that is an very good and competitive investment. When the time is right, I will be trying more of his craftmanship, maybe also IEM cables for my Ety's.
> ...


 
  
 If a R&D cost is high, so cable would be in higher pricing. The magic thing about these cables is its physical softness and also its soft touch to sound. 
  
 I think you may consider getting a cable which gives ''body'' to your Ety. I don't know if you are happy with your Ety's sound signature with stock cable. Please don't get me wrong, I find Ety a bit lack of body and bass response. 
  
  


mimouille said:


> I would try...if it was possible to have a sheath other than white.


 
  
 Perhaps, Mr Saktanber may look for a black sheath. Have you asked for it?
  


shakur1996 said:


> Nevermind. I don't want to engage in useless discussion about cables. Everyone can have its own opinion. Please though bear in mind that it is proved that price/luxury areola over a given product have vey big impact over our perception.


 
  
 Chris, of course you can share your opinions. That would be helpful for Mr. Saktanber to think about the price policy, but please keep in mind, it is very difficult to make a cable starting from zero point


----------



## Blackmore

I will wait until Mr. Sezai is ready to provide them. Yes, Ety's needs EQ to sound fuller and I dont know what to say about stock cable as I never compared to any other out there.
  
  
  
 Quote:


mikeportnoy said:


> I think you may consider getting a cable which gives ''body'' to your Ety. I don't know if you are happy with your Ety's sound signature with stock cable. Please don't get me wrong, I find Ety a bit lack of body and bass response.


----------



## Mimouille

mikeportnoy said:


> Perhaps, Mr Saktanber may look for a black sheath. Have you asked for it?


 
 Yes, and he said no.


----------



## MikePortnoy

mimouille said:


> Yes, and he said no.




Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Mimouille

mikeportnoy said:


> Sorry to hear that mate.


No need to be, he is the one who lost business, plenty of great cable makers out there.


----------



## MikePortnoy

mimouille said:


> No need to be, he is the one who lost business, plenty of great cable makers out there.




Perhaps, there may not be a black sheath which carries the same quality with the white sheath. The sound may be better with white sheath, since there is no shield within the cable. I don't know, the white sheath may be better in terms of technics. He is using the same sheath on his interconnects. Let's ask him this situation.


----------



## MikePortnoy

I have just asked Mr. Saktanber why he is not using black sheath at the moment. 
  
 He said that IEM cables are much different than interconnects in terms of hygiene.IEM cables touch a lot to human body; he doesn't find the painting on current black sheath healthy. He thinks that black painting may have allergic and carcinogenic effects and white sheath is much more healthy compared to black sheath. He is looking for a healthy black sheath to use within cables. Once he find the proper one, he will make cables in black sheath.
  
 In sum, it is about health and I think it is a good production logic.


----------



## shakur1996

Mike, do you know what is the difference between IEM-X and IEM-2?


----------



## MikePortnoy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/745982/silverfi-iem-cables-worldwide-audition-tour-limited-number-of-participants#post_11120145
  
 SilverFi WorldWide Tour thread has been posted.


----------



## MikePortnoy

shakur1996 said:


> Mike, do you know what is the difference between IEM-X and IEM-2?




I don't know actually. It seems that IEM-X is out of production for now. 

I will be able to listen to IEM4 and maybe R1 in close future.


----------



## Mimouille

I have to say that Sezai wrote me a very kind message on the subject of sheathing and that he would replace my sheath for free if he ever finds a good black sheeth in the future. He is a very commercial and proactive guy and I am considering getting one of these again.


----------



## MikePortnoy

mimouille said:


> I have to say that Sezai wrote me a very kind message on the subject of sheathing and that he would replace my sheath for free if he ever finds a good black sheeth in the future. He is a very commercial and proactive guy and I am considering getting one of these again.




Nice to see that mate. He is also very good listener and he knows what he hears. Depends on our system and preferences, he helps getting the correct cable regarding their sound signature. Without hesitating, we can take his advice by asking and discussing which one would be suitable for our system.


----------



## AmberOzL

mimouille said:


> I have to say that Sezai wrote me a very kind message on the subject of sheathing and that he would replace my sheath for free if he ever finds a good black sheeth in the future. He is a very commercial and proactive guy and I am considering getting one of these again.


 

 Glad to hear that Mim. I am sure you gonna like it as I have been very happy with the demos I spent time with.


----------



## MikePortnoy

IEM2's impressions has been posted in the first page. Upcoming reviews: IEM4 and hopefully R1. 
  
 The worldwide audition tour is going on. In order to signup, please follow:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/745982/silverfi-iem-cables-worldwide-audition-tour-limited-number-of-participants


----------



## shakur1996

mikeportnoy said:


> *SilverFi IEM2 Cable Impressions*
> 
> I would like to share my short impressions about Silver-Fi IEM2 cable.
> 
> ...


 

 Is my feeling right that IEM2 pairs very good with Harmony 8 Pro?


----------



## MikePortnoy

shakur1996 said:


> Is my feeling right that IEM2 pairs very good with Harmony 8 Pro?


 
  
 Yes, Chris. Exactly it is. IEM1 would be better with SE5 and IEM2 would be better with H8P. So, you have two perfect earphones to understand the cables during the tour.


----------



## AmberOzL

But I like IEM2 more with the SE5way. IEM1 was I remember it nicely but the stunning performance came from IEM2. It has been a long time though, I wish I could demo them again and hopefully with the new additions but nowadays I am really busy, ain't got no time for audiophile world.


----------



## shakur1996

amberozl said:


> But I like IEM2 more with the SE5way. IEM1 was I remember it nicely but the stunning performance came from IEM2. It has been a long time though, I wish I could demo them again and hopefully with the new additions but nowadays I am really busy, ain't got no time for audiophile world.


 

 Maybe the difference between your assesement and Mike's is the fact that IEM1 was recently rebuild (at least this is how I understand Mike's post).


----------



## MikePortnoy

Both new IEM1 and IEM2 are very good cables. New IEM1 is a bit more energetic (without piercing or fatiguing) than the older one. However, IEM2 is more sophisticated and detailed than IEM1.
  
 Surely, SE5 would sound good with IEM2 too. Probably with better detail articulation than IEM1, but we should take synergy of pairing and personal preference into consideration.


----------



## Blackmore

To understand the differences you do need to try them both, no other way. Like I wrote in my review, tonality is the key, as all of SilverFi cables are good, period.


----------



## AmberOzL

Whatever I tried from SilverFi was good, I think that we can all agree. Wish I had time to do a comparison/review by using my SE5way. Maybe in the future we can arrange something like that but nowadays it seems pretty long shot.


----------



## MikePortnoy

I have recently discussed about retuned IEM1 character with Mr. Saktanber. He told me that IEM1 has a similar sound signature with IEM3. Both of them have a bit open-bright sound compared to IEM2 and IEM4.
  
 So, we can say that IEM2 and IEM4 are suitable for earphones such as NT6, H8P, Mentor or NT6Pro; IEM1 and IEM3 are suitable for earphones such as SE5way,InEar StageDiver SD3. IEM-Reference is a flagship which is neutral as much as possible in HIFI world. We probably say that IEM-R carries a combination of IEM3 and IEM4. 
  
 That's why Mr. Saktanber offers both IEM1 and IEM2 for the tour.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Mr. Saktanber has started to reproduce IEM-X with a unique retune. IEM-X is very good cable for SE5way. He has also retuned IEM3, IEM4 and IEM-Reference1 with hybrid design. Now they are made from a combination of silver and gold plated silver. 
  
 For SilverFi audition tour: http://www.head-fi.org/t/745982/silverfi-iem-cables-worldwide-audition-tour-limited-number-of-participants
  
  
_IEM1 ..............      249.- USD._

_IEM2 .............       376.- USD._

_IEMX ..........         485.- USD._
  
_IEM3 ..............     632.- USD.  _(***) 
 (Hybrid design with silver and gold plated silver conductors)

_IEM4 .............     765.- USD.  _(***)
 (Hybrid design with silver and gold plated silver conductors)
  
_IEM-R1 ..........      997.- USD.   _(***)
(Hybrid design with silver and gold plated silver conductors)
 
http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr


----------



## gyx11

I have just heard the H8P with the IEM4... in that one instant, every doubt that I had about the benefits of cables vs placebo effect finally ended.
  
 oh. my. goodness.
  
 that's all i can really say for now.


----------



## MikePortnoy

gyx11 said:


> I have just heard the H8P with the IEM4... in that one instant, every doubt that I had about the benefits of cables vs placebo effect finally ended.
> 
> oh. my. goodness.
> 
> that's all i can really say for now.


 
  
 My experience with H8P and IEM2 is very positive. As an upgrade to IEM2, IEM4 must be shining. These cables take the earphones to another level. It is not a placebo as you say 
  
 Nice to see a happy owner mate. Please share more impressions about its sound.


----------



## MikePortnoy

By the way, for anyone who wants to demo SilverFi's cables, here is the world tour thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/745982/silverfi-iem-cables-worldwide-audition-tour-limited-number-of-participants


----------



## gyx11

Well I'll only share some very brief impressions. Two reasons:
  
 1) there seems to be a slight problem with the cable, and hence some sort of imbalance with the cable that's making the left side more muffled than the right (I'm sorting it out with Sezai atm, who's been very communicative throughout I must add)
  
 2) The recommended burn in is 300 hours and I am nowhere near that at the moment (whether or not I believe in burn in is a separate matter. But I once thought cable changes were total hogwash, and look where I am now, so who am I to say?!)
  
*Build Quality:*
  
 Build Quality is superb. Even though there is a DIY feel to the cable, the wire and braiding looks like an art piece rather than an actual cable. It is also feels solid and sturdy. It is flat braided and really thick, but all things considered, extremely flexible.
  
*Fit:*

 Connectors fit easily into the H8P, which is the only IEM it has been paired with so far. The heat shrink is longer than how I like it though, and as a result, when looped over my ears, it doesn't sit very nicely, and 'unloops' from time to time. It's not too big of an issue though, and can be remedied by simply trimming the heat shrink.
  
*Comfort and Usage:*
  
 This cable is definitely recommended for indoor usage only. Mainly because it's so thick and looks so unlike a cable, that if you wear it outside, people are going to think of you as a fashion disaster. But another reason is to do with the microphonics of the cable. It is the only true downside IMO. Microphonics are very pronounced, even with small movements and rubbing against clothes/fabric.
  
*Sound (with the H8P)* - Compared to stock cable and a Toxic Cable Silver Poison (an excellent aftermarket cable in itself):
  
 Bass is FREAKING AMAZING. The H8P bass is superb by itself... The IEM4 makes it better, by a lot. The definition, authority, rumble and slam are further enhanced. A nice balance between sub-bass and mid-bass. The bass is the best I have ever heard by a country mile. This is quite unbelievable for a silver cable.
  
 There is a nice tinge of warmth, which might not work with already warm sounding IEMs, but the H8P is relatively neutral, and the warmth is welcome in this case.
  
 Detail articulation is a lot better, but also done with a nice smoothness about it. Going back to the Silver Poison, the sound is slightly harsher and less cohesive.
  
 The overall presentation is brought very far in front, almost as if smack in the middle of the performance (no, not in the front row... right in the middle of the performance). I can imagine some people who prefer a more 'spacious', back-row presentation who might not appreciate this. It took some time for me to get used to it as well, but the musical experience is really quite something to behold. I close my eyes and the vocalists sound just inches away from me. For reference, the Silver Poison has a MUCH more laid-back approach.
  
 Soundstage is something which is quite difficult to describe, and especially so in the case of the IEM4. The very forward presentation makes it hard to actually get a grasp of it, but the best word to use is 'enveloping' (ties in with the forwardness I suppose). 3D-esque.
  
*Overall:*

 Frankly speaking, I am astounded at how much a cable transformed the sound of the H8P. The sonic improvements are very drastic, and while I think most people will embrace it, some who like a laid-back sound might not. Added in with the several gripes I had with the length of the heat shrink, the microphonics, and the artsy-ness of the cable, how to put it best is that the IEM4 is a 'niche' cable which is absolutely marvellous if you are willing to have certain trade-offs. F
  
*Disclaimer:*
  
 I've used the IEM4 for about 4-5 hours since they came to me brand new. Preferably, I would have wanted to experiment a little more with other sources, amps, and other variations to get a better understanding of its sonic attributes before posting anything. However, because I have another full length review to finish up, and time is running out before I'm fully jammed for the next 2-3 weeks, I can't really afford a more comprehensive review. You can PM me if you want more impressions, but be patient as I might not reply immediately.
  
 Sources used: HDP-R10, Glove Audio A1, Hidiz AP100, Laptop HO
 Music Genres tested: Rock, EDM, Alternative
  
 I'll update this thread when I can, to report on the other sonic aspects of the cable, i.e changes to the mids, highs, clarity, e.t.c


----------



## MikePortnoy

Nice impressions Gxy, 
  
 I am sure Mr. Saktanber will repair or send a new one if there is a real problem. He offers a very long time of warranty. 
  
 I am glad to see another person who cannot believe that SilverFi's cables are pure silver 
  
 As I said before,in general, IEM line does not offer a big stage. It focuses to music and real tones of instruments. For me, the biggest changes with IEM2 are weight and true tone. In my opinion, if we listen to music, instruments' sound should be close to reality.


----------



## Blackmore

Very nice impressions gux11, thank you.
  
 After need it break in period, cable will open up more, just run 24 hours a day, if you can, you will be amazed several times more.


----------



## maguire

Yes I agree with Blackmore on break in time, they really do open up & have that wow factor.
  
 I also enjoyed your impressions, especially the comparisons withe the Toxic SP. But you have to remember IE4 is much higher grade than the SP. And it shows too. Good work Sezai, Just need to modify a few things on the cables as it looks.
  
 I'm not going on the cable tour because I know I will be hooked, Ive already tasted Sezai's cables & am too scared of what I will hear.
 This will be the end of me......My wife will definitely leave me......


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> I'm not going on the cable tour because I know I will be hooked, Ive already tasted Sezai's cables & am too scared of what I will hear.
> This will be the end of me......My wife will definitely leave me......


 
  
 Too bad mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish you could persuade her


----------



## maguire

Me too......Thanks Mike.
  
 I can only add...If anyone has any doubts about what a cable can bring.....And not scared of the Misses leaving ya....
 Please do yourself a favour & get in on tour & experience it for yourself, its a great opportunity to taste & hear what these cables can bring.


----------



## MikePortnoy

maguire said:


> Me too......Thanks Mike.
> 
> I can only add...If anyone has any doubts about what a cable can bring.....And not scared of the Misses leaving ya....
> Please do yourself a favour & get in on tour & experience it for yourself, its a great opportunity to taste & hear what these cables can bring.


 
 Hey Maguire, a headfier from Sydney has been added to the tour list. Taking your location into consideration, you can participate too


----------



## MikePortnoy

Sneak peek for IEM-X cable:
  
 I have been listening to SilverFi IEM-X cable for a while. It is a tad brighter and energetic than IEM2. Also, IEM-X also carries the general SilverFi’s approach to sound like the rest of the IEM cable range. All SilverFi’s IEM cables have some kind of organic sound; IEM-X is yet energetic and realistic as well as very controlled, while it has SilverFi’s organic sound.
  
 Without doubt, IEM-X is a perfect cable for IEMs, which have a bit darker and need a bit more energy on mids and highs. Thus, IEM-X doesn’t over brighten the overall spectrum and doesn’t thin note presentation, but gives life and brings realism to notes with a very well weight to the spectrum.
  
 For exact impressions, I need more listening sessions.. More to come..


----------



## Blackmore

Looks great mate, thanks for sharing I would say, dont say anything, before first 150 burn in hours are done, but thats half way as well. Keep posting.


----------



## MikePortnoy

blackmore said:


> Looks great mate, thanks for sharing I would say, dont say anything, before first 150 burn in hours are done, but thats half way as well. Keep posting.




Thanks mate, surely I will make it burned for more impressions. As you say, it would be better.


----------



## maguire

I also am looking forward to more impressions with further burn in Mike....


----------



## proedros

IEM2 looks like a great match for my NT6 ,if anyone here has one that he feels like getting rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,please drop me a pm
  
 cheers


----------



## chaiyuta

Could anyone tell me how many wire are in each IEM series (1-4, R1-R4)? I can't find this information from the official website.


----------



## 471724

Is Mr. Saktanber still making Silverfi cables?  He just blocked my email to info@silverfi.com ordering a D2 digital RCA cable, after quoting a price on it.


----------



## 474194 (Sep 8, 2017)

I just made a purchase from Silverfi.  No problems at all.  Smooth transaction and excellent communication.

Mr. Saktanber is a stand up person and just one of us whom pursue audio bliss.


----------



## 474194 (May 24, 2018)

Many thanks to Sezai for making this happen and the enjoyment that his products bring.  I had a brilliant purchasing experience and hope to do again if I get into speakers.

If you have problems contacting Sezai at the info@silverfi.com e-mail address, try the gmail address:





http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr/


----------



## squirrelman

I swear every picture I've seen of a Silverfi cable has a 3.5mm plug, does anyone know if you can get one built with a balanced connector (specifically a 4.4mm?)


----------



## 474194 (May 1, 2019)

chaiyuta said:


> Could anyone tell me how many wire are in each IEM series (1-4, R1-R4)? I can't find this information from the official website.





[td]IEM-??[/td]

[td]Wire[/td]

[td]Price (USD)[/td]

[td]Review / Impressions[/td]
_*2*_*4**389*r1, r2, i1_*X*_*4**496*r1, i1, i2, i3_*3*_*6**749*r1_*4*_*6**875*r1, i1_*R1*_*8**999*r1, r2, i1, i2, i3, i4, i5, i6, i7, i8, i9_*R2*_*10**1.295*r1, r2_*R3*_*10**1.695*_*R4*_*12**1.995*r1, i1_*R5*_*12**2.495*r1, i1

[/url][/tr]


[td]Contact[/td]

[td]Payment Method[/td]

[td]Notes[/td]
saktanbers@gmail.comBank Transfer or Western UnionSezai is a very honest individual.  I have made multiple transfers and purchases without hesitation.  He has been in this business for 40+ years.  10-year warranty.Since this is a niche boutique shop, patience is required in communication, build process and final shipping.  Since Sezai is a master craftsman, one needs to give him space to perform his art.  

I look at these products from a long-term enjoyment perspective versus FOTM mass produced filtered cables.  Sezai is a real authentic cable maker, others are mostly cable assemblers.





[td]Links[/td]
Modern Blog Home Landing PageClassic Official Home Landing Page6 Moons (2005) Review


----------



## 474194 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope to see more take the leap of faith...  Ergonomics takes some adjusting though.

https://theheadphonelist.com/the-silverfi-iem-r5/comment-page-1/#comment-175690


----------



## honeyjjack

Does anyone know if Mr Saktanber will braid his 12 conductor cables in any other braid? His braid looks great but its a bit awkward to wear outside.


----------



## Wyville

honeyjjack said:


> Does anyone know if Mr Saktanber will braid his 12 conductor cables in any other braid? His braid looks great but its a bit awkward to wear outside.


Yes I think so. You can see if he will respond to a message here on head-fi and discuss the options @saktanbers . Don’t have an email for him though.


----------



## saktanbers

With the request of customers i use a different/stronger braiding to enable my cables to be used outdoors easily. ıf outdoors use is their priority.
My mail is: saktanbers@gmail.com


----------



## 474194 (Jun 23, 2019)

I believe this is the "other" braiding:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-hugo-2-us1-500-au2-100.903070/page-2#post-14954496

I had some photos from last summer on another thread I forgot to post.  This is the R4.  My sound pref sig is neutral, natural and life-like.  The Lifatec glass optical checks that box.  The Hugo2 checks that box and the R4 ooooozes neutrality and rich timbre like nothing else.  With the addition of a Raspberry Pi Music Streamer/Renderer as the source, it brings it to a whole other level and comes as close to a Chord "mini-DAVE" as much as possible in a transportable form factor.  It makes Redbook sound likes Hires with this setup the way Rob Watts repeatedly stating the virtues of Redbook >= Hires, but I did not quite completely buy-in.  Now I'm bought-in and I understand this now with the source upgrade and have mostly done away with Hires.  Great synergy all-around.  Makes this hobby worth it, otherwise I would just quit this hobby if these options weren't available.  So glad to have the option in SilverFi.

No mass produced filtered single supplier cables manufactured in the good ole' USA, but assembled in Asia then labeled as their own product.  Anyone with a soldering gun can do that once they spec where to buy.  I can even print labels off a printer and stick to cable connectors.  Only SilverFi is in control of the whole process from raw materials to shipment.  No labels on my cables, no Marketing whatsoever; just pure old-skool SQ goodness.



Spoiler













Eidolic 2-pin connectors and a different short ergonomic ear hook is available upon request.



Spoiler













Raspberry Pi Music Streamer powered by a Anker Battery Pack controlled with Wireless UI on iPhone and Apple Watch.  Also use an IR Remote for navigation and volume control.  All fits in a running belt.

Everything is near perfect and the R4 plays it's role well as does each cog in synergy.

Many thanks Sezai!  You make this hobby worth pursuing for the purists.  Anything less it would just not be worth the time and effort.  Big ups to Nic for setting me on this pure neutral path.  I'll be back around the Hugo3 launch.  Time to start burning-in everything as I'm barely around the break-in point with all my gear due to time constraints.  Time to enjoy the music...  (Flat transfers from Master Source with no sound processing preferable as this is a pure neutral rig.)  Till next phase rolls around...

some R4 impressions:

impressions by mrgray:



Spoiler





















Thank you mrgray for your impressions...  GL w/ moving on to the DAVE setup.

mrgray's classified ad (i believe he's focusing on his Chord DAVE 2-channel and moved away from portable audio):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/silverfi-r4-iem-cable-for-sale-australia.916852/

Re-termination if needed for future maintenance:

Plussound - choose any connector $50 all-inclusive (thxs kdphan)
David from Triton Audio - unknown fees


----------



## honeyjjack

I have also moved away from the portable world(had A18t) and bought myself an abyss phi cc with some desktop gear. I did pair my headphones with silverfi cables and my god does it sound good. I always thought iem cables made more difference than headphone cables but the hr4 they are something else. I've been trying to write a review and comparison but I'm currently not where my headphones are due to covid19.


----------



## normie610

AC-12 said:


> some R4 impressions:
> 
> impressions by mrgray:
> 
> ...



I wonder whether it’s more difficult to do the re-termination due to silverfi’s flat braiding. Thinking on jumping on it, but a bit worried on the re-termination issue. I use 4.4mm exclusively now.


----------



## 474194

honeyjjack said:


> I have also moved away from the portable world(had A18t) and bought myself an abyss phi cc with some desktop gear. I did pair my headphones with silverfi cables and my god does it sound good. I always thought iem cables made more difference than headphone cables but the hr4 they are something else. I've been trying to write a review and comparison but I'm currently not where my headphones are due to covid19.



That would be amazing to see a hr4 review.  Even more so if it scales well with headphones more than iems.

Stay safe.  Just a hobby but it will certainly add a different twist to this thread.



normie610 said:


> I wonder whether it’s more difficult to do the re-termination due to silverfi’s flat braiding. Thinking on jumping on it, but a bit worried on the re-termination issue. I use 4.4mm exclusively now.



I know at one time Sezai offered the Furutech CF-7445 (R) 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced Connector:

https://www.moon-audio.com/furutech-cf-7445r.html

I don't think it makes a difference if it's flat or round (which he also offers) braiding because the ends turn out the same.

I'll try to confirm...


----------



## 548184 (Oct 7, 2021)

Adding WBT connectors.


----------



## 548184 (Oct 8, 2021)

<< will re-post photos. >>

Here's some impressions in the meantime.  Ergonomics not much of an issue anymore on the Black Series as it's more flexible versus the traditional sleeves.


----------

